# Do you usually have music in your head?



## Akiblue (4 mo ago)

Music is playing in my head right now as I type this.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes, all of the time. It dominates my stream of consciousness. The only way for me to turn it off is to fall asleep.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy: link

Sad: link

Sad in Croatian:link

Happy in Croatian:link 

(yes, it’s the same 😸)


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Yes.


----------

